# Would you make your dog wear a muscle IF..



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

... you knew your dog is dog reactive/aggressive and even though there is a regulation that says that the dogs have to be leashed at all times, some of the neighbors just don't put them on the leash and they are always out and run up to your dog? 

My neighbor said that my bitch should wear a muscle because she is dog reactive. 

I've been working hard the past couple of days to have her walk by dogs without reacting. I've been correcting her all the times and today I was sitting outside, Zenzy was next to me on the leash and another neighbors dog came out the door OFF leash, running up to Zenzy and she went berserk. All the work I put into her went "poof" and now we can start all over again... 

I am not going into detail but the lady had the nerve to start a debate even though she was in the wrong by having the dog off leash in the first place. 

So, should I have her wear a muscle just to show that they shouldn't have their dog run up to her? To me that sounds awefully wrong. 

What do you think?


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Mrs.K....my advice (as small as it may be)....is to do "what you need to do, to keep your OWN dog safe".
If it means muzzle, leash or anything else....I firmly believe that MY dog's welfare is what I AM responsible for...first & foremost.....
People are rude and ignorant all over the world....can't change that.
JMO
Robin


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

whatever you do don't get your dog a
"muscle" to wear on her face. that's going
to look rather odd. . you might want to consider a "muzzle".

when the dog ran out of the house at your dog
did you use that moment as a training session?



Mrs.K said:


> ...
> 
> So, should I have her wear a muscle just to show that they shouldn't have their dog run up to her? To me that sounds awefully wrong.
> 
> What do you think?


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

doggiedad said:


> whatever you do don't get your dog a
> "muscle" to wear on her face. that's going
> to look rather odd. . you might want to consider a "muzzle".
> 
> ...


Oops, language trouble. Thanks for the correction. 

Yes I did, as hard as it was. I had to push her to the ground and let her stay there the whole time. Stupid me didn't have the right ball with me so I could not distract her right away but eventually she laid down and stayed down and the neighbor took her both dogs on the leash. 

She kept watching them but after a while she relaxed. 

I don't know how I feel about muzzles. To me it is somewhat like a defeat. I know I have her under control but I also know that one day, if one of those mutts come within biting range that it might happen, even though SHE is on the leash and it's kind of ridiculous that I have to even consider a muzzle so other people can continue to break the rules and what if she gets bit and can't even defend herself because she is the one that wears the muzzle?


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

I would be uncomfortable muzzling a reactive dog. 

Most dogs that are reactive when they see other dogs act that way because they are uncomfortable with the other dog, but, being leashed, they cannot get away, so they put on a display of aggression hoping that the other dog will get the message and leave them alone.

Adding a muzzle will certainly keep the other dog safe from being bitten, but I would be worried about what it tells my dog? Now, not only can she not get away from the other dog, she cannot even defend herself if she is rushed after barking and lunging to make the other dog back down/back off/leave her alone.

It's a difficult one to address because you do want to keep the other dog safe and you don't want your dog biting another dog. But at the same time, your first responsibility is to your own dog, making sure she is okay and that you can work with her on the behavior.

If you decide not to muzzle, you have to be really on the ball when it comes to stopping other dogs coming near you. Yell to their owners, place yourself between your dog and theirs, carry a stick to keep them away if you need to. And I would be reporting every IDIOT letting their dogs run loose if there is a leash law where you are at.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

tough situation. if your dog is on a leash
do you have to muzzle her?


I don't know how I feel about muzzles. To me it is somewhat like a defeat. I know I have her under control but I also know that one day, if one of those mutts come within biting range that it might happen, even though SHE is on the leash and it's kind of ridiculous that I have to even consider a muzzle so other people can continue to break the rules and what if she gets bit and can't even defend herself because she is the one that wears the muzzle?[/QUOTE]


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

No, I don't have to. The only rule that applies for housing is that they have to be on leash. Since I know that she is dog reactive I don't let her off leash as long as I know there is anyone around. I only do it very late at night, like at 3am to let her run and to play with her. That is why I didn't confront her about the dogs being off leash because I am guilty myself, even though I wait until everybody is asleep.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

AbbyK9 said:


> I would be uncomfortable muzzling a reactive dog.
> 
> Most dogs that are reactive when they see other dogs act that way because they are uncomfortable with the other dog, but, being leashed, they cannot get away, so they put on a display of aggression hoping that the other dog will get the message and leave them alone.
> 
> ...



That is the same way I feel. I don't want to muzzle her and the rumors would probably get worse once she wears one. She's insecure already and it would not help her to get back into balance. 

I'll pick up her bachflowers this week and until then I rather avoid running into people that don't stick to the rules or let them run up to her even though they know better than that.


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

I do not like "muzzles" for dogs period......however;...my dog's welfare will always come first.
IF wearing a muzzle simply means...that my dog "cannot" bite a little (snipper, yapper), which in turn, can be the cause of legal repercussions for my dog.....then I say...wear the muzzle.
IF it is simply to "notify" other owners, that my dog has "reactive" issues with loose, unbehaved, nuisance dogs....then true behaviour training is the proper approach....
Mrs.K...only you can know for sure, what is best for your dog.
again...JMO.
Robin


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Yeah, I just want to see what you all think about it. 
We've been working so hard and she was finally walking by other dogs without reacting, trying to charge and barking at all and today threw us back at where we've started. Just because that dog ran out the door right at her. 

It's frustrating.


----------

